# Yves St. Laurent Golden Gloss & Chanel Glossimers



## braidey (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey do any of you ladies own YSL golden gloss?  They supposedly have 24karat gold in them and sell for $28.00 on Sephora.  I have a few that I bought on ebay for half price, they are pretty but definitely not worth $28.00.  What do you think about a l/g for $28.00?
What about Chanel Glossimers?  I used to love these but know I realize they are not worth the $24.50 I used to spend.


----------



## Bahatiseey2 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Yves St. Laurant Golden Gloss & Chanel Glossimers*

I wear Sirop, Sesame and I bought Blizzard but wouldn't purchase again.  I LOVE Sirop
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ; It's the only one I buy faithfully.  I'm NW 45ish.


----------



## UrbanEast (Dec 9, 2008)

The nice thing about the Glossimers is that they last a long time without being overly sticky.


----------



## seymone25 (Dec 10, 2008)

Chanel Glossamier in Giggles is love...


----------



## TwistedFaith (Dec 10, 2008)

I love Equinoxe glossimer, a pinkish berry shade with purple and gold glitter. I do prefer the Aqualumiere glosses to the glossimers though - they are even less sticky than glossimers already are and I love the colors. I also love the brush applicator. I wear Glass Quartz nearly every day and Ironic Tonic every other day.

I've never tried the YSL gloss but have heard good things about it. I'd like to try those as well as the Dior Ultra-Reflect glosses.


----------



## MissResha (Dec 10, 2008)

there's a chanel gloss that is my HG, i dont think its a Glossimer but it very well could be. the color is Force and it's FIERCE! I'll have to swatch it one of these days but its absolutely beautiful for WOC.


----------

